# Wanvisa treibt selsame Blätter



## Albert S (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Da ich im Internet und auch hier nichts zu dem Thema gefunden habe,
habe ich mich entschlossen ein eigenes Thema  zu eröffnen.
Kenne niemanden der die __ Wanvisa pflegt,
mit dem ich erfahrungen Austauschen könnte,
habe bisher noch nicht das glück gehabt eine 2 farbige Blüte zu bekommen
aber meine Wanvisa produziert zurzeit seltsame Blätter,
die Blätter der Wanvisa sind ja im Regelfall Rot,
jetzt habe ich zwei Blätter bekommen die sind Rot/Grün genau in der mitte geteilt,
also die hälfte des Blattes ist Rot die andere hälfte ist Grün,
an dem einen Blatt ist das Rote Links ,
an dem anderen Rechts,
jetzt hat sie kürzlich ein 3 zweifarbiges Blatt bekommen,
das ist genau zu 3/4 Rot und zu 1/4 Grün.
Ist das bei der Wanvisa normal?
Gruß Albert


----------



## SKIPPI (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Albert, 
ich habe auch mal google bemüht. Überhaupt erstmal um zu wissen um was es sich bei der __ Wanvisa handelt. 

Bei den Bildern sind einige, auf denen die Blätter unterschidliche Färbungen haben. Ebenso die Blüten. Eine wunderschöne Seerose hast du da! Ich bin absolut neidisch! 

Hier im Forum habe ich sie auch gefunden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/neue-winterharte-seerosen.28825/

Und auf einer Shopseite habe ich gelesen, dass die Musterung um so stärker ist, je mehr Wärme die Wanvisa bekommt. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Albert S (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Wie erwähnt mir ist bekannt das die __ Wanvisa zweifarbige Blüten bekommt,
aber diese Blätter so Farblich getränt ist mir unbekannt.
Die Blätter sind nicht rein Rot oder Grün,
sie haben auch dieses Gespränkelte muster.

Könnte hier auch ein Link setzen in ein anderes Forum
aber ich weis nicht ob ich das hier darf!

Dort habe ich das erste zweifarbige Blatt veröffentlicht.
Habe leider die Bilder nicht dabei,
liege im Krankenhaus,
hatte einen Bandscheiben OP.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2014)

Moin

meine dieses Jahr gepflanzte __ Wanvisa hat auch ein 2 farbig abgegrenztes Blatt, linke Seite sattgrün, rechte Seite rot panaschiert.
Alle anderen Blätter schön gefleckt. Mache nachher mal ein Foto, wenn ich nochmal rausgehe.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Albert S (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
Danke Willi,
also bin ich nicht der einzige mit solchen Blättern,
ist nur seltsam das man im Internet nichts über solche Blätter Lesen kann.

Ich warte sehnsüchtig das mir jemand von zuhause meine Bilder sendet.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2014)

hier mal Bilder meiner Vanvisa, Blüten treibt sie noch keine. Aber für die kurze Zeit im Wasser ist sie
schon ziemlich gut entwickelt.
 

Das Blatt ist schon ca 2 Wochen alt. Als es neu war, war die Trennung zwischen Grün und Panaschierung deutlich stärker.
Die Teilung war fast mittig.
Hier die gesamte Ansicht der Pflanze:
 

Die blätter auf der rechten und linken Seite gehören anderen Varietäten.
Dann dir noch gute Besserung ins Krankenhaus.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Albert S (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo
So sehen meine nicht aus,
ich schau mal ob schon meine Bilder da sind.


----------



## Albert S (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Man sehe und staune .....
http://s1.directupload.net/images/user/140618/6p5odrun.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/user/140618/pjbu3hbf.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/user/140618/ekhf86k7.jpg
hoffe das klappt so mit den Bildern,
mir wurde kein link akzeptiert den ich eifügen wollte.


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2014)

albert, so wie dein 1. Blatt sah das Blatt direkt nach dem Aufrollen aus, mit der Zeit ging dann bei mir das rotpanaschierte zurück.
Wie tief sitzt deine Pflanze? sieht so flach aus.


----------



## Albert S (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Stimmt die Pflanze sitzt sehr flach,
habe mehrere __ Wanvisa die sitzen bei ca. 60-70 cm.



willi1954 schrieb:


> so wie dein 1. Blatt sah das Blatt direkt nach dem Aufrollen aus


dann bin ich mal gespannt,
kann es leider nicht verfolgen wie sich die 3 Blätter entwikeln,
da ich ja im Krankenhaus liege.

PS: Pflege über 40 Seerosenarten,
langsam kriege ich Platzpropleme.


----------



## mani2 (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Hab die __ Wanvisa das erste Jahr,mir ist eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches an den Blättern aufgefallen.
Auf den Bild rechts oben auf einen kleinen Blatt ist ein hellgrünes Eck zu sehen.
Muß ich mir morgen mal näher ansehen.


----------



## Albert S (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mani
Stimmt da ist ein heller Eck an einem Blatt.
Bei mir hat auch nur die eine diese zweifarbigen Blätter.

Wer von euch hatte schon eine Rot/Gelbe Blüte?
die war mir bisher noch nicht gegönt,
hoffe das ich irgend wann eine bekomme,
deswegen pflege ich auch 3 __ Wanvisa.


----------



## mani2 (18. Juni 2014)

Sie hatte bisher erst 2 Blüten,so wie auf den Bild.
Eine ist gerade unterwegs,hoffe das sie mich noch mit einer zweifarbigen erfreuen wird


----------



## lotta (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Albert,
zuerst einmal, möchte ich dir gute Gensung, für deine Bandscheibe wünschen
und dass du recht bald wieder nach Hause zu deinen Lieben und deinen Seerosen,
zurückkehren kannst.
Solche verrückten Blätter, habe ich in der Natur, so auch noch nie gesehn.
Sieht fast aus, wie nachträglich bearbeitet.
Richtig faszinierend.
Alles Gute
Grüße Bine


----------



## PeterBoden (19. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sieht es im Moment so aus:


----------



## Albert S (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Lotta
Danke für die genesungswünsche,
freue mich auch nachhause zu kommen,
vieleicht kann ich noch die eine oder andere Seerose Blühen sehen,
die bei mir noch nicht Geblüht haben,
oder ich nur nicht Blühen gesehen habe,
weil ich ja laufend im Krankenhaus oder in der Reha bin,
werde Samstag entlasen,
einige Tage Später geht es dann zur Reha,
bin seit knapp einem Jahr Krankgeschrieben,
wurde in dieser Zeit 3 mal Operiert und komme jetzt zum triden mal in die Reha.
PS: Schwöre dir habe an den Bildern nichts verändert,
aber es ist wirklich faszinierend was Mutter Natur alles zustande bekommt.

Ich wünsche allen das sie mal das Glück haben eine Rot/Gelbe Seerose in ihrem Teich zu sehen
ich bin ganz verückt danach,
deswegen Pflege ich auch 3 __ Wanvisa.
Aber von fast allen Seerosen Arten Pflege ich 2 Stück,
bei über 40 Seerosen Arten die ich Pflege,
ergibt das eine schöne Anzahl an Seerosen.
Bin halt ein totaler Seerosen Verückter.

PS: Keine meiner Wanvisa hat dieses Jahr geblüht,
zumindest nicht als ich zuhause war.


----------



## Actionfigur (19. Juni 2014)

Die sind ja wirklich wunderschön. Was würde ich drum geben sowas in meinem Teich zu haben


----------



## SKIPPI (19. Juni 2014)

Ja, sie ist wirklich wunderschön 

Und sie steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste!


----------



## Albert S (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Leider sind meine __ Wanvisa ableger schon weg,
habe fast immer ableger da ich 3 Wanvisa Pflege.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht hast du auch Glück und die Blüte ist auch geteilt. Schau mal auf nachfolgendem Link. Da ist Blatt und auch Blüte geteilt.
http://iwgs.org/wanvisa-earns-best-new-waterlily-2010/


----------



## Albert S (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
Danke für den Link.
Hm,
auf dem Bild ist wirklich ein in der Mitte geteiltes Blatt
und eine Rot/Gelbe Blüte,
vieleicht sind ja diese zweifarbig geteilte Blätter ein vorzeichen für eine geteilte Blüte?
Das wehre doch spitze,
aber vieleicht hat sie diese Woche schon geblüt
und ich war mal wieder nicht zuhause,
bin ab Samstag Abend wieder zuhause,
und warte sehnsüchtigst au eine zweifarbige blüte,
hoffendlich kommt sie befor ich wieder weg bin,
muss schließlich noch in die Reha.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2014)

Hi,

deutlich 2-farbig rot-gelb sind die Blüten aber scheinbar nur einen einzigen Tag. Gehen wohl gelb auf, sind nur am 2. Tag dann gelb-rot, ab dem 3. Tag dann rot mit hellen Tupfen

MfG Frank


----------



## Albert S (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Danke Frank für den hinweis,
das wuste ich nicht.


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2014)

Gibt es da auch Varianten die erst rot und dann nach einigen Tagen ins weiße wechseln. 

LG Rene


----------



## Albert S (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Rene
Von Rot ins Weiße ist mir nicht bekannt,
aber es gibt die __ Rosennymphe die Wechselt von Rosa ins Weiße,
sie geht Rosa auf,
die Blüte wird Täglich heller,
am letzten Tag ist die Blüte Schnee Weiß,
Ich versuche schon seit Jahren eine Bildfolge für mein Forum zu machen,
habe es gesundheitlich noch nie geschaft,
entweder habe ich nur mitbekommen wie sich eine Blüte geöfnet hat,
oder ich habe nur mitbekommen die letzten 1-2 Tage bevor sie unterging.


----------



## willi1954 (21. Juni 2014)

es gibt viele Seerosen, die ihre Farbe ändern. Bei mir z.B. sehr augenfällig die Indiana. Beginnt sehr hellgelb, um dann ins rote zu wechseln.
Teilweise sind die Blüten zur gleichen Zeit unterschiedlich gefärbt.
Allerdings so scharf abgegrenzt wie bei der __ Wanvisa hab ich das noch nie gesehen.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2014)

Hi Rene,

die "__ Wanvisa" sind ja keine "echte" Sorte die mal gezüchtet worden ist, sondern alles nur Klone von einer einzigen !!! Pflanze aus der Sorte "__ Joey Tomocik" die aus einem unbekannten Grund einen genetischen Defekt (vielleicht durch Viren wie bei div. geflammten Tulpensorten ausgelöst) aufwies der diese Farbänderung auslöste  - folglich gibt es bei der nur den Farbwechsel von gelb zu rötlich
Viele der "alten" Sorten weisen eine Veränderung der Blütenfarbe im Laufe der Lebensdauer der einzelnen Blüte auf, viele werden heller, manche aber auch dunkler

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2014)

Danke euch dreien, wieder was gelernt 
Jetzt muß das halt nur noch abgespeichert werden 

LG René


----------



## Albert S (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Bin wieder zuhause,
mein erster gang war an meine Wanvisas,
aber bei allen weit und Breit keine Knospe geschweige eine Blüte zu sehen.


----------



## PeterBoden (22. Juni 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> deutlich 2-farbig rot-gelb sind die Blüten aber scheinbar nur einen einzigen Tag. Gehen wohl gelb auf, sind nur am 2. Tag dann gelb-rot, ab dem 3. Tag dann rot mit hellen Tupfen
> 
> MfG Frank


Bei meiner gibt es keine Farbwechselspiele. So wie sie aufgehen bleiben sie, der Gesamtfarbton verschiebt sich vielleicht ein wenig. Aber wirklich sehr wenig.
Im Moment treibt sie viele kleine Blätter und wenig große Blüten, sie ist frisch gedüngt und vor ein paar Wochen geteilt worden, das Rhizom wollte aus der Pflanzschale heraus klettern.


----------



## Albert S (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo
*Willi *hat Recht
das erste Blatt das so geteilt zweifarbig war
ist inzwischen Grün gespränkelt wie bei *Willi*.
Habe leider vergessen Bilder zu machen,
hole ich morgen nach, verspochen.
*PS:* Jetzt würde ich gerne von *Willi* wissen ob seine __ Wanvisa bereits geblüt hat!
...... und ob die Blüte einfarbig oder zweifarbig war?

Wie erwänt, bei mir ist noch keine Knospe oder geschweige Blüte in sicht,
wie man sieht Blühen die Wanvisa bereits bei andern,
das meine Wanvisa mal wieder später dran ist ist auch normal,
bei uns ist alles immer etwas Später dran,
ca. 3-4 Wochen,
Blumen, Obst usw.
am besten merke ich das bei den Rododendren wenn man die Straße lang fährt.


----------



## willi1954 (22. Juni 2014)

meine __ Wanvisa blüht noch nicht, hab sie ja neu gepflanzt, zumal nach dem Kälteeinbruch hier im Norden stocken
die meisten Seerosen im Wachstum. Bin aber überzeugt, das in 3..4 Wochen auch Blüten zu sehen sind.


----------



## Albert S (22. Juni 2014)

Danke Willi
Dann müssen wir zusammen auf die erste Blüte warten
und vieleicht haben wir mit unseren zweifarbigen Bättern ja eine Chance auf eine zweifarbige Blüte.



willi1954 schrieb:


> Bin aber überzeugt, das in 3..4 Wochen auch Blüten zu sehen sind


Aber in 3-4 Wochen bin ich in Reha,
bin auf abruf zuhause,
dann verpasse ich die Blüte.

PS: habe mal Heute genau nachgesehen,
in dem Kübel sind 3 Tuffs,
die beiden gleichmäßig farblich geteilten Blätter stammen vom selben Tuff,
das zu 3/4 zu 1/4 farblich geteilte Blatt stammt vom zweiten Tuff,
der dritte Tuff hat normale Blätter.

Meine beiden anderen Wanvisas ind beide ableger von diesem Kübel.


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

auch mir gefällt die __ Wanvisa sehr gut. Mehr noch aber interessieren mich Franks Erklärungen (#27) zu dieser Seerose bzw. seine Herleitung der fein gemusterten Blütenblätter mit dem Vergleich geflammter __ Tulpen durch einen Gendefekt.

@ Frank, trifft so ein Defekt, wodurch auch immer verursacht , auf alle, auch auf __ tropische Seerosen mit gemusterten Blüten zu? Ich habe lange im Internet nach Beispielen gesucht, gefunden habe ich keine.

Meine Frage zielt hier in der Seerosenfraktion darauf ab, eine Erklärung für die Musterung meiner tropischen Seerosen zu finden.


Im letzten Jahr dachte ich noch an eine Abweichung meiner blau-violetten Tina.

Anhang anzeigen 134447


Inzwischen aber denke ich, dass es sich um eine andere Seerose handeln muss, die sich vielleicht aus meinem Durcheinander an Kindeln verschiedener tropischer Seerosen oder durch einen Sämling entwickelt hat, denn nicht nur die Blüten sind anders, sondern auch die Blätter haben keine Ähnlichkeit mit den Tina-Blättern. Außerdem neigt diese „neue“ Seerose dazu, ihre Blüten unter Wasser zu öffnen, obwohl sie auf nur 30cm Tiefe gepflanzt ist. Die kleinen Knöspchen öffnen sich oft bereits an der Pflanzenbasis.


Anhang anzeigen 134441



Anhang anzeigen 134444



Anhang anzeigen 134449


Die Blätter dieser Seerose sind sehr unregelmäßig geformt, oft verkrüppelt, greifen sich wie Leder an, sind grasgrün glänzend  und haben an der Unterseite stark hervortretende Blattadern. Sie ist sehr vivipar und die Kindel bilden sehr schnell, sehr lange Wurzeln aus.



Die Blüten sind farblich recht unterschiedlich. Manche ihrer sternförmigen, leicht geflammten Blüten, sofern sie nicht zu unregelmäßig sind, gefallen mir gut und ich will die Pflanzen (es sind inzwischen viele) deshalb noch zur Beobachtung im Teich belassen. Zu gerne möchte ich aber wissen von welchen Eltern sie abstammen oder ob vielleicht eine Erkrankung zu einem Gendefekt geführt hat. Leider verstehe ich davon so gut wie nichts und habe auch im Internet keine plausible Erklärung gefunden.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier im Forum schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit seinen Seerosen gemacht oder hat Informationen darüber, wie so etwas passieren kann.

Hier noch  einige Fotos der unterschiedlichen Blüten:



Anhang anzeigen 134442


Anhang anzeigen 134443


Anhang anzeigen 134445



Anhang anzeigen 134448



Anhang anzeigen 134446





Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Albert,

ich muss mich bei dir entschuldigen. Es war nicht meine Absicht, deinen Thread mit meiner Geschichte zu unterbrechen, die ich  in meinem Thread - Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen- einstellen wollte. Auf der Suche nach Franks Erklärung zu Gendefekten, die zu gemusterten Blütenblättern führen können, bin ich offensichtlich in deinem Thema hängen geblieben. Vielleicht lässt sich mein Eintrag von einem der Mods verschieben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Albert S (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Elfriede
Kein Problem, du hast ein sehr interesantes Thema angeschnitten,
ich finde dein Beitrag sollte nicht in dein Thema


Elfriede schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen


verschoben werden,
ich finde es müsste ein eigenes Thema erstellt werden.
Habe mir mal deine Bilder angesehen, Graduliere, du Pflegst wunderschöne Seerosen.

Habe auch einige Zeit ein Tropische Seerose gepflegt,
und zwar die Madame Ganna Walska,
sie hat nie veränderte Kindel herforgebracht,
leider ist sie mir im letzten Winter eingegangen,
sie wurde leider zu spät reingeholt,
so geht es einem wenn man nicht in der lage ist selber um seine sachen zu kümmern,
will mir aber wieder eine Kaufen,
dann bleibt sie für immer in der Wohnung und kommt nicht mehr über Sommer raus.

Zurück zum Thema.
habe ja schon vor einiger Zeit neue Bilder versprochen
aber mir ging es mal wieder Gesundheitlich nicht sonderlich gut.
- Inzwischen hat meine __ Wanvisa ein viertes zweifarbiges Blatt,
das zweifarbige Blatt ist zu 3/4 Grün & zu 1/4 Rot,
ganz im gegensatz zu dem anderen 3/4 zu 1/4 gefärbte Blatt,
das andere ist zu 3/4 Rot & zu 1/4 Grün.
http://www.directupload.net/file/u/19394/x5mbyydq_jpg.htm
nachfolgend zwei Bilder von dem ersten Zeifarbigen Blatt
es wird Täglich Heller, genau wie von Willi angekündigt.
Bild vom 23.06.2014
http://www.directupload.net/file/u/19394/em3vf6gy_jpg.htm
Bild vom 30.06.2014
http://www.directupload.net/file/u/19394/mx8tyqfr_jpg.htm
Man kann gut erkennen wie sich das Blatt innerhalb von ein paar Tagen verändert hat.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Zu spät Albert, vor zwei Minuten habe den rüber verschoben ...

Ich versuche mein bestes ihn wieder zurück zu kopieren.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Sodala ... Elfriedes Beitrag ist wieder da, allerdings ist mit den Bildern dabei was passiert  

In Ihrem Thema gibt es den Beitrag noch ...


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2014)

Danke Helmut für deine Mühe,

und ich hoffe, dass mein bebilderter Beitrag auch in meinem Thema bleiben kann, denn dort steht auch bereits der Anfang der Geschichte mit meinen tropischen Seerosen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Albert,

wenn mein Beitrag nun doch dort gelandet ist, wo er eigentlich auch hingehört, da es sich mehr oder minder um die Fortsetzung meiner Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen handelt, so finde ich dennoch, dass dein Thema sehr interessant ist. Bislang habe ich mich mit solchen Veränderungen nie wirklich beschäftigt, obwohl meine kleine __ Aurora auch immer wieder zweifärbige Blätter hat. Sobald sich der augenblickliche  Sturm legt, werde ich einige dieser Blätter fotografieren und die Bilder hier einstellen. An den Blüten allerdings ist mir all die Jahre nie eine Farbteilung aufgefallen, wohl aber die Farbveränderung von gelb über rosa, orange und rot innerhalb ihrer Blühdauer von 4-5 Tagen, so wie sie immer beschrieben wird.

Leider ist auch meine Ganna Walska vor zwei Jahren eingegangen, obwohl sie zuvor einige Jahre problemlos in meinem Teich überwintert hat.. Ihre Kindel brachte ich leider nie bis zur Blüte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## willi1954 (4. Juli 2014)

Albert S schrieb:


> Man kann gut erkennen wie sich das Blatt innerhalb von ein paar Tagen verändert hat.


 Bei meiner __ Wanvisa ändert sich im Moment nicht viel. 2-geteilte gefärbte Blätter kommen auch nicht.

 

Die Blätter rechts gehören der Wanvisa, die gefleckten links zu Clyde Ikens.
Leider ist von der Wanvisa noch keine Blüte bzw Knospe zu sehen. Die Clyde
blüht die nächsten Tage auf.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Albert S (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo
meine Clyde Ikens Büht schon seit 14 Tage,
aber meine __ Wanvisa lassen auf sich warten,
noch keine keine Blüte in aussicht,
genausowenig eine Knospe,
als vor 2 Jahren haben sie gut geblüt,
ob sie voriges Jahr geblüht haben weis ich nicht,
da ich über Sommer nicht zuhause war.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Albert,

hier nun die versprochenen Fotos meiner __ Aurora-Blätter:

 


 


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## willi1954 (4. Juli 2014)

na, hab sie ja anfang mai erst gepflanzt. das wird schon


----------



## Albert S (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Elfriede 
Danke für die Bilder der __ Aurora,
Pflege ja auch die Aurora,
aber solche Blätter habe ich noch nicht gesehen,
habe meine Aurora seit etwa 3 Jahren,
sie will aber nicht Blühen.

Habe das aber schön des öfteren festgestellt bei anderen Seerosen Arten,
zB. ich habe eine Rote halbzwergseerose von einem Freund bekommen,
ca. 10 Jahre Alt,
habe sie bei ihm geholt mit der Ersten Blüte, 
die hat auch erst im Spätherbst des 3 Jahres bei mir geblüht,
ich war schon am verzweifeln,
seitdem Blüt sie regelmäsig,
habe leider bis Heute nicht rausbekommen um welche Seerosen Art es sich handelt


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Albert,

nun ja, ein wenig blühfaul ist meine alte __ Aurora auch, heuer hat sie überhaupt noch keine Blüte hervorgebracht. Allerdings steht sie bei mir auch viel zu tief im Wasser und ihr Pflanzgefäß ist schon  so dicht verwachsen, dass ich ihr selbst mit Gewalt keinen Düngekegel an die Wurzeln stecken kann. Für meinen Teich ist sie nicht sonderlich geeignet, denn er ist überall zu tief. Meine Tropischen hängen deshalb an den Außenmauern, wo ich die Pflanztiefe gut regulieren kann.

Stell doch einmal ein Foto deiner namenlosen, roten Halbzwergin ein.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Albert S (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Habe mir Heute jede menge __ Wanvisa angeschaut,
bei fast allen waren zweifarbige Blätter,
anscheinend ist das garnicht so sollten,
anscheinend war ich der einzige der das für erwänenswert hielt,
oder ist das vielen anderen nicht aufgefallen 
mit den zweifarbigen Blättern,
musste Heute feststellen das es wirkich viellen nicht aufgefallen ist mit den zweifarbigen Bättern.

Habe auch Heute eine Zweifarbige Blüte gesehen 
aber es war nur ein Blatt Gelb, der rest war Rot.
Habe die Bilder auf dem Handy,
muss warten bis einer meiner Söhne mir die Bilder herunder zieht,
den Fotoaparat hatte ich leider vergessen,
bin mal gespannt wie die Bilder aussehen,
meine Frau hat die Bilder gemacht mit dem Handy,
da ich mich nicht Bücken kann.

@Elfriede 
bin seit Heute wieder stolzer besitzer einer Tropischen Seerose,
und zwar der 
Ultra Violet.
Hast du erfahrung mit der?


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Albert,

ich bin auch schon neugierig auf die Bilder vom Handy.

Mit der Ultra Violet habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber ich habe sie mir gerade auf Werners Seite angesehen, - eine sehr schöne Seerose!
Ich kann hier wahrscheinlich nur vivipare, blaue Sorten über den Winter bringen, sie sind weniger empfindlich. Überhaupt keine Probleme macht die Tina, obwohl das Wasser hier im Winter auch sehr kühl ist. Einige Jahre hielt es auch die Ganna Walska in meinem Teich aus. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Albert S (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Nachfolgend die versprochenen Bilder die Samstag mit dem Handy gemacht wurden.

           
Bild 1: sieht man eine __ Wanvisa mit zweifarbigen Blätter mit einer normalen Blüte.
Bild 2: sieht man eine Wanvisa mit Zweifarbigen Blättern & einer teilweose zweifarbigen Blüte.
Bild 3; die Teilweise Zweifarbige Blüte.


----------



## Albert S (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Meine __ Wanvisa mit mit den zweifarbigen Blättern Treibt eine Knospe,
sie ist noch klein,
aber ich werde die Blüte nicht zu sehen bekommen,
bin ab 22.07.2014 in der Reha,
deswegen kann ich mich nicht so richtig darüber Freuen.


----------



## mani2 (16. Juli 2014)

Zweifarbige Blätter hatte ich noch wenige,Blüten schon einige aber alle normal.
Schon ein seltsames Pflänzchen


----------



## mani2 (17. Juli 2014)

Heute eine Blüte gefunden bei der 3 Blätter farbig geteilt sind,endlich


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2014)

Albert S schrieb:


> Meine __ Wanvisa mit mit den zweifarbigen Blättern Treibt eine Knospe,
> sie ist noch klein,


OK, ich will auch so eine  Wenn deien zweiteilige Kindel treibt dann sage bescheid. 
Die Discus will ich dann aber auch sehen.


----------



## Albert S (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo
@* mani2,* Gratuliere zu der tollen Blüte 
@*Tottoabs*, mache ich gerne, wie ewähnt sind 3 Tuffs im Kübel aber nur 2 Tuffs haben zweifarbige Blätter.
*https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/mani2.12125/*


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2014)

Na, dann melde dich, wenn du da mal bei gehen möchtest an die Zweifarbigen. 

Schätze aber du möchtest erst mal sehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt.


----------



## Albert S (20. Juli 2014)

> Schätze aber du möchtest erst mal sehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt.


Stimmt genau.


----------

